
The History of Silicon Valley: Transistors, Stanford, and Venture Capital - js7745
https://medium.com/founder-playbook/the-history-of-silicon-valley-transistors-stanford-and-venture-capital-6a761f171e9d
======
js7745
If anyone's from the valley and has any corrections or addition they think are
important I'm happy to update it

~~~
Denzel
Any particular reason why DARPA isn't mentioned?

~~~
js7745
Yeah its a three part series. Internet and computers are next.

